# Abaddon (Supernatural) vs Byakuran



## Arago (Aug 1, 2013)

Who wins this battle?

Stage: Fairy Tail guild.


----------



## Arago (Aug 1, 2013)

You don't KNOW that supernatural character?


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 1, 2013)

Difficult battle for sure?


----------



## Arago (Aug 1, 2013)

Very difficult. I can say.


----------



## midgetoverlord (Aug 1, 2013)

Looking at the profile I don't see anything that could do more than destroy abbadon's meatsuit. Personally I say Abbadon.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 1, 2013)

what a powerful opponent


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 1, 2013)

BYAKURAN-SAMA


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Aug 1, 2013)

Abbadon murders Byakuran and then smile


----------



## Ulti (Aug 1, 2013)

Just need to find that gif of her using her fingernail to slit that guys throat.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2013)

Abaddon is too moe to lose this


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 1, 2013)

Byakuran can't face something this kawaii


----------



## Əyin (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Louis Cyphre (Aug 1, 2013)

After kill Byakuran


----------



## Arago (Aug 2, 2013)

Byakuran can't lose so easy. Come on.


----------



## midgetoverlord (Aug 2, 2013)

From what I know of Byakuran, that is his wiki profile, he doesn't have a chance in hell of killing Abbadon. I don't recall seeing any mind or soul rape feats, which is the only way he's truly putting down a demon as strong as Abbadon. She can time travel and has shown herself to being either heavily resistant or immune to several (in verse at least) fairly high paygrade soul rapes, Ruby's Knife and exorcisms. Also, what's to stop her from possessing Byakuran? (Serious question, I don't know of any resistance feats for Byakuran.)


----------



## Ulti (Aug 2, 2013)

As far as I'm aware, Abaddon needs prep to time travel (we don't see if she replicated Henry's spell or if she did it of her own free will, probably better to assume the spell, as she didn't instantly follow Henry). But yeah, she has some nasty hax, including possession, that I don't remember Byakuran having any resistance to.


----------

